
Recovering commit after Git reset --hard - realslimshanky
https://blog.shanky.xyz/recovering-commit-after-git-reset--hard.html
======
striking
I prefer [http://ohshitgit.com](http://ohshitgit.com)

~~~
realslimshanky
cool!

------
jwilk
(Syntax highlighting for the git patch is broken.)

------
personjerry
tl;dr git caches your state after every command, use git reflog to try it.

Why is this front page with 3 votes?

This is weird and I’ve flagged it.

~~~
jwilk
From the HN guidelines:

 _Please don 't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is
spam or off-topic, flag it._ […] _If you flag something, please don 't also
comment that you did._

~~~
personjerry
To clarify, I was asking in case I missed something, not complaining in a
passive-aggressive way.

